# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Праздник на любой вкус и аудиторию > Тематические праздники >  Конкурсы на морскую тематику в День Нептуна, в День ВМФ, пиратские конкурсы

## Irisska

Помогите с играми для взрослых в День военно-морского флота, в День Нептуна, связанные с кораблями, пиратами, русалками, морем и т.д. 
Ступор какой-то в голове.

----------


## Irisska

Ну вот например такая развлекаловка: спрашиваю, есть ли среди гостей люди, которые служили в военно-морском флоте. Если есть, вызываю на площадку, если нет, все равно мужчин вызываю (человек пять и одного капитана, который будет команды отдавать). Далее - на скорость надеть тельняшки и морские галстуки (не помню их название), потом строевая подготовка (все команды отдает капитан), далее пройти по залу строем и с песней, запевает капитан, все подхватывают, и в конце танец - яблочко.

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (03.07.2019)

----------


## Ноня

Я делала такой конкурс (в детской пиратской программе) Брала мешок с мусором + листы белой бумаги на одной нарисованы кости на втором листе череп + черный маркер - надо соорудить пиратский флаг
Выдаю ножницы, скотч и всё остальное. Если 2 команды - то мона на скорость

ну конкурс с веревочкой из одежды мона обыграть как морской канат

----------


## natali_markelova

Конкурсы для пиратской вечеринки

Костяная нога
 Пираты делятся на две команды. В каждой выбирается главарь морских разбойников. Команды садятся друг против друга, снимают по одной туфле или ботинку и кидают в центр в одну кучу; можно положить лишнюю обувь. Капитаны это не видят. Задача главного пирата — быстрее обуть свою команду. Побеждает команда, первая оказавшаяся в обуви.

Тайна пирата
 Двум выбранным пиратам на спины прикалываются четкие картинки (рисунки с морской тематикой) и бумажные кружки с цифрами, например: 96, 105 и т. д. игроки сходятся в круге, становятся на одну ногу, другую поджимают под колено и придерживают рукой. Задача заключается в том, чтобы, стоя, прыгая на одной ноге, заглянуть за спину соперника, увидеть цифру и разглядеть, что нарисовано на рисунке. Побеждает тот пират, кто первым «расшифровал» противника.

Бумажные кандалы
 Для конкурса берется крышка от спичечного коробка и надевается на нос (покрепче). Задача — при помощи движений лица снять крышку.

Затонувшие сокровища 
 Для игры необходим большой таз с водой. В таз бросают несколько яблок, а затем пират встает на колени перед тазом, держа руки за спиной, и пытается зубами поймать яблоко и достать его из воды.

Кубок счастья 
 Пираты делятся на 2 команды, торжественно выносится кубок (кастрюля или большая чаша) с водой (соком, чаем, пивом или ромом тут уже на ваше усмотрение). По команде «На абордаж» обе команды начинают пить из чаши предоставленный им напиток с помощью трубочек, победившая команда — та, которая сделает это быстрее!

Проворный пират
Вызываются пираты активисты. И по команде, под быструю музыку, каждый из участников должен поднять с полу и удержать как можно больше шариков.

В добрый путь
 Игрокам-пиратам выдаются толстые зимние рукавицы. Их задача — как можно быстрее застегнуть большее количество пуговиц на рубашке или халате, который надевается поверх одежды их партнера по игре.

Морская мумия 
 Вызываются игроки. Им выдается по рулону туалетной бумаги. Задача каждого — распихать это все по карманам, за шиворот, в брюки, в носки и т. д., порвав всю бумагу на маленькие кусочки (должен главный пират-судья соревновании следить за этим). Кто первый, тот и победитель.

Захвати судно
 Выносятся 2 стула (т. е. воображаемые корабли). Пираты делятся на 2 группы и по команде «Захват» — каждая начинает взбираться на стул, у чьей команды будет большое количество членов экипажа на воображаемой палубе (т. е. на стуле) та команда и выиграла.

Пиратские танцы
 Все пираты встают в круг и передают пиратский символ по кругу, у кого в руках после свистка главного пирата останется символ, тот выходит в центр. Показывает движения. Остальные пираты повторяют.

Жемчуга
 Условия. По бутылке с узким горлом на каждого игрока, по пятнадцать горошин или бусинок.
 Перед каждым игроком ставят по бутылке с узким горлом. В одной руке игроки должны зажать пятнадцать горошин или бусинок. Игра начинается по сигналу ведущего. Задача игроков — как можно быстрее опустить в бутылку все горошины той рукой, в которой они зажаты (второй рукой помогать нельзя). Важно их не рассыпать. Если это вдруг случится, игрок должен снова взять все горошины в руку (включая те, которые уже внутри) и снова начать опускать их в бутылку. Так что лучше не торопиться, опускать медленно, по одной.

Сила «духа»
 Условия: линейка, пробки от пластиковых бутылок или пустые спичечные коробки, количество участников по количеству пробок или коробков.
 Игроки располагаются параллельно друг другу. В 20 см от каждого на пол кладутся пробки от пластиковых бутылок (или спичечные коробки). По знаку ведущего игроки изо всех сил дуют на пробки — кто дальше сдвинет пробку. Результаты подводятся при помощи линейки.

Рыбалка
 Условия. Скакалка.
 Ведущий стоит в центре, остальные игроки встают в круг. В руках ведущий держит за один конец скакалки. Он начинает раскручивать ее на высоте не более 30 см от земли, а игроки должны через эту скакалку прыгнуть, чтобы он их не задела. Игрок, которого задела скакалка, меняется с ведущим местом.


Взято с funnyday.

----------

Barthez 080887 (02.07.2019)

----------


## Светка- пипетка

для детей я обычно делаю путешествие по островам, в конце которого мы находим сокровища, а для взрослых ни разу не проводила!

----------

